# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  SOS pour TARA(voir post sur le site)

## guy16

*Contact : assocoeursvagabonds@gmail.com
**
*

----------


## guy16

up

----------


## guy16

sos co-voiturage(region dreux-spa sarrebourg)

Nous avons trouvé une solution grâce a l'aide de la SPA de Sarrebourg qui accepte de prendre Tara en pension pour un prix modique. Elle sera promenée et chouchoutée en attendant "sa " famille. Il nous faut juste trouver le moyen de la conduire à Sarrebourg.

ctc :assocoeursvagabonds@gmail.com

----------

